# Baby Shaksharlis



## jesselevi (Nov 28, 2013)

This is my first pair of young from my pair of shakhsharlis. I've included pic of parents. I was wondering if any body else here keeps these birds as I want to know how to price the pair of young to sell. I know they are mismarked but still fairly uncommon. Any information would be helpful.


----------



## jesselevi (Nov 28, 2013)

*How do I train them?*

How long before I could let them fly?I've only had the parents two months.My understanding is that the parents may never return if I let them loose.


----------



## nWoAhmad (Aug 20, 2011)

that is false man, let them out and fly the parents


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. I am surprised yet happy about Ahmad's comment coming from a country where pigeon import export is banned. I assume that the BOPs are not a big nuisance to the pigeon hobby in Au. 
My advice for the USA flyer is to follow the local advice because you only have two beauties for now. 
How many are you planning to have? Thanks.


----------



## earlofwood (Jul 1, 2012)

Beautiful birds by the way! I don't know a thing about this breed. Do they have a homing instinct like a Racing Homer? If they are like Birmingham rollers; and you got them from someone a long distance away (>2 miles), and if they have raised a clutch of eggs, I am quite sure they will think of your loft as home and you can let them fly. That having been said, Hamlet makes a good point, you only have two breeders. I would fly the young and keep the breeders in the coup!


----------

